# Oh, I feel sick!



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I am sure you all know about the wests wild 
horses. They are in danger because people put houses and highways and fences and the horses have to be taken off the range and that's just taking their beauty, what makes them beautiful, and the range is supposed to have no fence and HUMAN stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE HUMANS!

Sorry. When I get angry, I get ANGRY.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Well... farmers need to contain their cattle and keep animals out of areas where they grow crops, this is why the fences are there on their land. The state department catches a percentage of the horses each year and although it is sad that they do so, if their numbers were not kept to below a certain amount per area of land, they would run out of food (not enough land to produce enough food for them to graze properly) and thus, they would start to starve. 

Also, did you know that mustangs are not native animals to the US? They originally were brought here by the Spanish and what we have now are the descendants of animals that escaped or were set loose. Because they are not native animals, they compete with other native animals for food, water, etc. which is another reason some of them are removed each year. 

I am sorry that this upsets you and it is a sad thing to watch, but it is better than the government killing all of them, as they try to do with other non-native animals.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Yes, well I know that they compete this cattle, BUT THEY NEED FOOD AND WATER TOO! Did ranchers think of that? They also have fences on the range that's not on their land. The range should be open and beautiful. And mustangs should run wild and free!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

abratforarat said:


> And mustangs should run wild and free!


Why? Like artgecko said, they're not "wild" horses. They're feral. The last _real _wild horse I know of is the Przewalski's horse, which are endangered.

Wikipedia says: Most "wild" horses today, such as the American Mustang or the Australian Brumby, are actually feral horses descended from domesticated animals that escaped and adapted to life in the wild. In contrast, Przewalski's horse has never been domesticated and remains the only truly wild horse in the world today."
Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Przewalski's_horse

Mustangs were never meant to run wild, but regardless of that, they have no more right to that land than deer and other native wildlife. Less of a right, even, since they are not native. Ranchers have a right to fence land owned by them. If they're fencing land that isn't theirs, that's a whole 'nother problem unrelated to Mustangs.

While I don't agree with some of the methods used to control Mustangs and I do think horses running free is one of the most beautiful things in the world, I think Mustangs would be better off if all of them were rounded up and given to good owners. They were never meant to fight for survival. They're domestic animals and it is almost cruel to force them to continue to live off land that can barely support them and fight predators, unprotected by the humans that created them. They are also taking resources from native wildlife.

I will add, though, I hate humans encroaching on land that SHOULD belong to animals and destroying it, but it is a fact of life now. All we can do is try to do right by the animals' whose lives are ruined by human interference.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

FallDeere said:


> Why? Like artgecko said, they're not "wild" horses. They're feral. The last _real _wild horse I know of is the Przewalski's horse, which are endangered.
> 
> Look. FallDeere, you're wrong. How would YOU like it. Huh? These horses, which are not feral, I might add, are meant to run free. I don't know how you could even say all this. "Why." Well, lets SEE. Uhh, I know! Because they were actually meant to run wild. That's how it works. That's what they do. And there aren't only those horses. They are in Nevada and whatnot. Fine. Think what YOU like. Whatever.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Falldeere is correct. 

Because they are descended from once-domesticated horses, they can be classified as feral horses. Some would even classify them as an invasive species.

In 1971, the United States Congress recognized "wild free-roaming horses and burros are living symbols of the historic and pioneer spirit of the West, which continue to contribute to the diversity of life forms within the Nation and enrich the lives of the American people.

The free roaming wild mustangs are "managed and protected", by the Bureau of Land Management. It's not perfect, but it's better than just killing them all. Perhaps you should do a little more research on the Wild Mustangs. If you're only reading info from "Animal Rights Groups".... You're only getting one side of the story. 

From your previous posts, I "seems" like you're not getting the whole picture of how they're "managed and protected".

BTW if they weren't being managed and protected.... The only other alternative would be to capture or "kill" them all. 

The situation of the Wild Mustang isn't "perfect"... However, it could be much worse.


----------

